# Really Delta??? Again?????



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2016)

Of course it always happens in the middle of a really busy time. The power switch or control unit on my Delta Midi is going out again. I've got it band-aided together to run for now but what is the best bang for my buck to replace it? Here is what I need-

1x8 threads
MT2 on both ends
VS
Beefy as I run production volume on it (4-5K items a year)

Looking for input from folks out there that own other VS lathes on durability and customer service of other brands as it looks like I'm going to have to replace it since I can't afford to wait weeks while the warranty center argues with me over whether or not it's a covered repair....

Other thing that pisses me off is I can't in good conscience sell it to anyone as I don't want to stick them with a lemon.

Anyone got a used Oneway 1224 laying around?

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

My guess is the Rikon is going to get some votes along with several others but I am interested to watch this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## gman2431 (Jun 20, 2016)

Based on how much youre gonna run it and how good rikon is to their people they would get my vote.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't have personal experience with either, but I've been looking at either the Rikon 70-220VSR or the Jet 1221VS as my possible next lathe. I've been researching making a bit of a step up in lathes from my Jet 1014 and for what I'm looking for, those are my two top picks, with me leaning towards the Jet 1221VS. (The only reason I'm leaning toward the Jet over the Rikon is that the speeds I use for turning pens between turning and sanding/finishing, with the Rikon I'd still have to change belts. With the Jet I would not have to change belts to get it at the speeds I'm used to. However, from what I've heard, Rikon has some outstanding customer service. From talking with and reading things from friends who own either, I don't think either of them are a bad choice. I had a chart drawn up comparing the specs of these two lathes and a couple others along with some various notes on all of them, but I can't find where I put it right now...

Also, the Jet is on sale at Woodcraft through Friday for $700, only $50 more than the Rikon, making the price gap less of an issue than it might normally be since the Jet is regularly $800.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2016)

BTW, if you get into a pinch and the Delta is dead before you get a replacement in, I'd be willing to let you borrow my 1014 for a few days/week to cover a gap in having a working lathe, if need be. It doesn't have the bells and whistles, but if you end up needing something to get you through a few days of turning to keep you working towards getting caught back up on inventory, you're welcome to borrow it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Jun 20, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Also, the Jet is on sale at Woodcraft through Friday for $700, only $50 more than the Rikon, making the price gap less of an issue than it might normally be since the Jet is regularly $800.



Dang!! Wish I had 700. My HF lathe is kind of embarrassing. lol


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2016)

Sprung said:


> BTW, if you get into a pinch and the Delta is dead before you get a replacement in, I'd be willing to let you borrow my 1014 for a few days/week to cover a gap in having a working lathe, if need be. It doesn't have the bells and whistles, but if you end up needing something to get you through a few days of turning to keep you working towards getting caught back up on inventory, you're welcome to borrow it.



Very cool offer Matt! Tony


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2016)

Josh Hobdey said:


> Dang!! Wish I had 700. My HF lathe is kind of embarrassing. lol



I wish I had $700 right now too, lol. I've been happy with my Jet 1014, but I've outgrown it - it just doesn't have the kind of power I'm starting to need. The 1/2 HP it has is just fine for things like pens, bottle stoppers, bottle openers, tool handles, etc - small spindle turning - but as I start to venture beyond that, it's nowhere near enough power.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 20, 2016)

Sprung said:


> BTW, if you get into a pinch and the Delta is dead before you get a replacement in, I'd be willing to let you borrow my 1014 for a few days/week to cover a gap in having a working lathe, if need be. It doesn't have the bells and whistles, but if you end up needing something to get you through a few days of turning to keep you working towards getting caught back up on inventory, you're welcome to borrow it.



I've got it running, 30 minutes with a soldering iron, some wire and another switch and it's back up, the VS pot is going too but works fine in the range I need it to work in, may just be dirty but don't have time to hose it with tuner cleaner, I'll do that tomorrow. It should last fine, just looks iffy if you open the box and of course the warranty is now void but there were only a few months left on it anyways. I'll probably chase down a control box for it one of these days and then part with it after it's been replaced.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2016)

do not know anything about their lathes but their ( Grizzly) customer service gets 5 stars from me. I called on a saturday- got someone that speaks english and knew the equipment.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 20, 2016)

Rikon folks are excellent, I don't have any hands-on experience with their lathes.

The club bought a Jet 1221VS about a year ago. It's good except for 2 things: 

(1) the on-off switch is where I lean when I'm hollowing a bowl or hollowform, I try to avoid bumping into it but inevitably hit it a couple of times

(2) it has a slow-start when you switch on the power; not relevant unless you do a lot of stop-start and you want to get things done in a hurry (such as applying CA finishes or sanding pens -- when a slow ramp up to speed is going to feel like you're wasting 20 minutes per pen.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've got it running, 30 minutes with a soldering iron, some wire and another switch and it's back up, the VS pot is going too but works fine in the range I need it to work in, may just be dirty but don't have time to hose it with tuner cleaner, I'll do that tomorrow. It should last fine, just looks iffy if you open the box and of course the warranty is now void but there were only a few months left on it anyways. I'll probably chase down a control box for it one of these days and then part with it after it's been replaced.



Glad to hear it's at least running for now - and should run until you get a replacement!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 20, 2016)

I love rikon. But from what I've seen the speed range on the jet is marginally better. Like 600-3200 or something like that without a belt change.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a Jet 1221 VS and love it. Guy I bought from turned some large bowls and other small projects. I made maybe 20 pens and some larger projects without issue except when trying to run a 3" forstner bit into wood, that shut it down but that was a lot to ask for this little thing. No idea on long term with type of usage you will be doing, but it is 4 years old and isn't missing a beat as far as I can tell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 20, 2016)

The best customer service I've ever had is from Maytag. I guess because it has never been needed. I sure do miss the old guy and comical but not stupidly outrageous commercials like most today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a Jet 1221 for a midi lathe and it works just fine. I have not had any issues with it. The thing that sold me was free shipping on Amazon Prime for that one... That makes a huge difference here, all other brands cost more to ship than they did to purchase so don't judge me... lol
Hope you can keep it working until you can find a replacement. If not @Sprung has your back in the coolest way ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2016)

Well, Colin, what'd you decide on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Well, Colin, what'd you decide on?



It's running ok with the creatively engineered switch and whatnot (Did hose out the speed control with tuner cleaner and that is better), What with the warranty voided now I'll use it till it drops, I'm searching for a used Oneway 1224, they are kinda rare but do show up occasionally. If it dies hard before I find a Oneway I'll probably buy the Rikon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> do not know anything about their lathes but their ( Grizzly) customer service gets 5 stars from me. I called on a saturday- got someone that speaks english and knew the equipment.



Likewise have been pleased with all business dealings with Grizzly. Parts are reasonably priced, orders shipped in expedient fashion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gregsayers2000 (Jul 3, 2016)

Look into a 40's or 50's commercial lathe. For short money you can get some good buys. Time is not on you side which is often needed to find and aquire such a lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

